# vektorgrafik erstellen



## aleX Angel (23. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt ziemlich lange hier rum gesucht und doch nicht gefunden was ich brauche
Ich möchte bitte wissen, wie ich aus einem normalen Photo eine Vektorgrafik erstellen kann mit photoshop.

Vielen dank für eure hilfe
alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. September 2004)

Hallo,

Es gibt viele viele Tutorials darüber im Netz, aber das meiner Meinung nach
Beste findest Du hier. Ist zwar auf englisch, aber sehr gut beschrieben.

http://www.heathrowe.com/tuts/vector.asp

Gruss Markus


----------



## möp (23. September 2004)

Da würde mich aber interessieren, wie ich die Vektorformen auch als Vektordatei auf Photoshop rausbekomme


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. September 2004)

Exportieren => Pfade/ Illustrator und schon hast Du die Pfade einem 
schönen ai-Format und kannst damit in jedem beliebigem Vektorprogramm
weiterarbeiten.

Gruss


----------



## möp (23. September 2004)

Danke - gut zu wissen


----------

